# Lower Michigan gets baiting back.



## alleyyooper (Jul 6, 2007)

After finding CWD in a fenced operation several years ago the DNR banned baiting for deer in the LP. Many whined and cried about this since the CWD animal was found in a fenced operation and only in one area of the state.
With the election of A new govener and a house & senate packed with his party memebers they quickly passed a recinding bill on baiting in the LP along with a much lower age required to hunt large game. Only requirement I have seen on the age is the child has to be strong enought to draw a sling shot.

 Al


----------



## spentwings (Apr 25, 2007)

Deer baiting isn't deer hunting in my opinion.
But to be honest, I'd be tempted to shoot over bait if given the opportunity. :iroll:

Brings to mind a group of fellows that take at least one outstanding buck every year by following moving deer.
They coordinate with cell phones and vehicles on the flats where a square mile is usually bordered on all sides by a road.
Again legal,,, but not my cup of tea. :shake:

Personally, I'd get more satisfaction taking a scruffy racked buck, hunting alone on the grasslands, than either of the above.


----------



## gst (Jan 24, 2009)

And to the true blue traditionalist, unless you are making your own long bow, knapping your own flint tips for arrows you have made, ect... how others "hunt" with modern day center fires, inline muzzle loaders, 85% let off compound bows, cross bows, ect.....isn"t really "hunting" in some of their opinions either, so who then is "right"?


----------



## spentwings (Apr 25, 2007)

About the only thing I can say in my defense is,,,,,*I usually don't impose my views on others*. :beer:


----------



## gst (Jan 24, 2009)

spent,I respecft yours as well as anyone elses opinion of what they beleive fits their own veiws. No problem, and when you allow others to have theirs, respect is given as well there.


----------



## dakotashooter2 (Oct 31, 2003)

From WiKipedia.................Hunting is the practice of pursuing any living thing, but usually wildlife for food, recreation, or trade. In present-day use, the term refers to lawful hunting, as distinguished from poaching, which is the killing, trapping or capture of the hunted species contrary to applicable law.

I just wonder where the pursuing part of the definition comes into play while sitting over a baitpile.


----------



## alleyyooper (Jul 6, 2007)

I don't care for the MUCC TV show Thursday evenings on PBS. Several years ago they were backing a licencing fee increase double the present rate for all licences. Doubling the deer hunting licence was $5.00 less than the proposed fee so many mebbers said they knew where they would make up the fee difference from the year before. As it turned out after a loose of 68% of the members MUCC finally did the research and found they had been lied to that our fees would be nearly double all the states around us.

The point is that MUCC's TV show Thursday night went ahead of their web site and announced the baiting ban lifted. *They went on to plead for sportsmen not to fight amoung themselves over such issues. Issues like the baiting being allowed, Inline Muzzle loaders, compound bows and a whole list of stuff. They clain that just gives fuel to the antias.*Ya there are groups In Michigan who would like to see hunting stopped. Fools don't have a clue what that would bring on. Just driving thru the city limits of a South Eastern Michigan town Wednesday I counted 3 road kill whitetails with in a block of down town. Emagin not hunting to reduce the numbers.
http://www.mucc.org/ their web site is still polling the issue.Was proven several years ago here that sportspersons do pull together despite differences to fight the common cause, presurve hunting no matter the type.

 Al


----------



## HUNTNFISHND (Mar 16, 2004)

dakotashooter2 said:


> I just wonder where the pursuing part of the definition comes into play while sitting over a baitpile.


Where does the pursuing part come into play while sitting near a waterhole? or near a food(bait) plot? or a scrape or rub line? or a decoy? etc.

You think you can dump some corn out on the door step and have deer falling over themselves at your feet?

It's simply another tool in the hunters arsenal. It's not the fool proof method many would make it out to be. Especially when other food sources are abundant. If you do not want to use it don't!

I would like to see some regulation as far as amounts and or types, but the GNF insists on all or nothing and I won't support nothing! Especially with landowners being allowed to plant food(bait) plots or spilling grain through common agricultural practices(obviously this would never be manipulated). :wink:


----------



## spentwings (Apr 25, 2007)

It may not be shooting fish in a barrel but they do say baiting is an addiction one must be slowly weaned from. :rollin:


----------



## Duckslayer100 (Apr 7, 2004)

spentwings said:


> It may not be shooting fish in a barrel but they do say baiting is an addiction one must be slowly weaned from. :rollin:


So true...you know, the first sign of addiction is denial of a problem.

"It's simply another tool in the hunters arsenal"

:wink:


----------



## spentwings (Apr 25, 2007)

:-? 
If it's legal you guys can do what you want.
Use your tool and if you believe baiting is deer hunting enjoy your racks and venison. :rollin:
BTW...my best in 40 yrs hunting the grasslands.
He pales in comparison to people that use tools,,, especially the vehicle boys.


----------



## spentwings (Apr 25, 2007)

But then, I got almost as much satisfaction last year,,,Saturday of the last weekend.


----------



## HUNTNFISHND (Mar 16, 2004)

Maybe we need to ban high power rifles with scopes too. Just sayin. oke:


----------



## spentwings (Apr 25, 2007)

You sound just like gst. 
To each his own. Just don't tell me baiting or HF shooting is deer hunting. 
Well,,,maybe it is in your opinion. :sniper:


----------



## HUNTNFISHND (Mar 16, 2004)

Yep, the only way to hunt is your way! I got ya. :rollin:


----------



## spentwings (Apr 25, 2007)

:-? 
On the contrary! ,,,,never suggested do as I do or think
You can take deer any legal way you want,,, 
And as long as I don't infringe on your right to do so, what I consider deer hunting is immaterial except to me..


----------



## barebackjack (Sep 5, 2006)

spentwings said:


> You sound just like gst.
> To each his own. Just don't tell me baiting or HF shooting is deer hunting.
> Well,,,maybe it is in your opinion. :sniper:


And dont tell me shooting a deer with a high powered scope rifle is hunting either!

See how opinions work.

(fyi, that IS my opinion on gun hunting)


----------



## barebackjack (Sep 5, 2006)

HUNTNFISHND said:


> dakotashooter2 said:
> 
> 
> > I just wonder where the pursuing part of the definition comes into play while sitting over a baitpile.
> ...


Well said!

Nobody seems to know how to compromise anymore (probably why this countries in the condition it is).

I see absolutely no problem with someone hauling a few gallons of corn into the woods to hunt over. None whatsoever, its not my thing, so I dont do it. But gun hunting isnt my thing either, so guess what, *I* dont do it.

I can see the problems associated with obscene bait piles created with the aid of a tandem axle. Fact is, most guys arent doing this. Ban large bait piles, pretty damn simple. Only allow x number of piles per x number of acres. Pretty damn simple.


----------



## spentwings (Apr 25, 2007)

barebackjack said:


> spentwings said:
> 
> 
> > You sound just like gst.
> ...


The only problem with opinions in my opinion is that everyone has one.


----------

